# GMC or Ford. Best all around.



## Arrowbrook 99 (Mar 16, 2017)

I thought I would put this up to get real opinions from guys who use these trucks every day. We've all seen the ads from Chevy with howie long and the towing commercials from ford. I can't tell you how many YouTube videos I've watched. But what bothers me is do any of them really give you any real information? I'm not even going to get into how they conduct tests based on the trucks interior. I have had ford my whole life. I traded my2014 F350 lariat 6.7 for a 2016 GMC 2500 with a 6.0. I like ford. Always will but I love this GMC. Time will tell how it holds up to plowing and landscaping.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

They're all junk. They're all going to let you down. They all cost money to own and fix. All dealers suck. 

Pick the one that you think looks the best and/or can get the best deal on and go with it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You forgot RAM....with a Cummings.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

6 in one 1/2 doz. in the other.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You forgot RAM....with a Cummings.


Blonde, brunette, red heads. Results in the end, all the same.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Since you posted this up in the *Strobe Lighting* forum, I'm assuming you want to know which brand has the best warning lighting, correct?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Too Stroked said:


> Since you posted this up in the *Strobe Lighting* forum, I'm assuming you want to know which brand has the best warning lighting, correct?


I was thinking that, but figured someone else can go down that road.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Too Stroked said:


> Since you posted this up in the *Strobe Lighting* forum, I'm assuming you want to know which brand has the best warning lighting, correct?


Just a mistake, I think, lol. He just come out of a Ferd to a GM 6.0.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> Blonde, brunette, red heads. Results in the end, all the same.


nope....red heads are more fun!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

leolkfrm said:


> nope....red heads are more fun!


I Kno that, I dated a few. Let's not get off topic down to far down that road. MJD will be hitting delete.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> I Kno that, I dated a few. Let's not get off topic down to far down that road. MJD will be hitting delete.


How's aboot this: Red GMC's are more fun.........


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> How's aboot this: Red GMC's are more fun.........


Red trucks run....


----------



## Arrowbrook 99 (Mar 16, 2017)

Ok. Red heads are a whole different topic. But you guys are funny. I'm new to the site and not computer savy at all so I'm surprised I actually posted this successfully. I didn't mean to post it in strobes. I didn't include dodge because I've never been a big fan.sorry. I do think the Cummings is a great engine though.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, I moved this to the Chevy forum Thumbs Up

and I prefer brunettes ...I know, I know, back on topic


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> and I prefer brunettes


Does your wife know???


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Does your wife know???


Stay on topic, or I'll send a stripper, in a Dodge truck to your house.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

In all seriousness. I was a Chevy guy till the late 90s. But for plowing then the Ford's were great. Chevy has gotten better. I'm tired of the Ford's just turning to rust. The crap with the bed supports rotting out the way they do is rediculuse.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok, I moved this to the Chevy forum Thumbs Up
> 
> and I prefer brunettes ...I know, I know, back on topic


Mjd...are you feeling ok??


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Stay on topic, or I'll send a stripper, in a Dodge truck to your house.


lmao, Not a red head.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Mjd...are you feeling ok??


yep, I'm good ...now let's get back to the discussion please

thanks guys


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> yep, I'm good ...now let's get back to the discussion please
> 
> thanks guys


So she doesn't know you prefer brunette Fords?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You forgot RAM....with a Cummings.


........


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> yep, I'm good ...now let's get back to the discussion please
> 
> thanks guys


sure 
ill take a redhead in a gm any day!

got to plow with a 2016 ford 450 last week, found small issues, like the mirrors freezing up and won adjust even with the heaters on


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

First this was in the strobe forum, now in the Chevy forum but the topic is GMC or Ford....... I'm sooooo 

Ford and Ram are geared more towards work trucks due to the solid front axle. They also sit higher and have better clearance.
Fords cab has more room, Ram is close and their seat position is better suited for taller people.
I'm a Ford guy but have a couple mid 80's square body GM's. Next pick up may be a Ram mainly because they still offer a manual trans.

BTW does anyone know what GMC stands for.......


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

BUFF said:


> BTW does anyone know what GMC stands for.......


Gets More Chicks :gmctruck:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Brndnstffrd said:


> Gets More Chicks :gmctruck:


That ain't it.......


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That ain't it.......


Is Too...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't Ford stand for, Fix or repair daily. lol


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

garage mechanics companion!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

FredG said:


> Don't Ford stand for, Fix or repair daily. lol


Found on road dead
F---ed over rebuilt dodge

If you spell ford backwards it is:
Driver returns on foot


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I believe the Buzzter posted it once but twas deleted.........butt ewe're all rong.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

If you are looking for a new 2017 Ford, the dealership by me is offering a free puppy with shots and all with the purchase of a 2017 Ford truck.













So you have a friend to walk home with....


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

BUFF said:


> Fords cab has more room, Ram is close and their seat position is better suited for taller people.


Being at or slightly below "avg" height I found the GMC to have more then adequate driver room. My GMC "double cab" also has much more room in the back than the Ford extended cab. 
A friend (big guy) went with Ford about 5 years ago due to driver room, but says my 15 GMC is more spacious than his current Ford.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

My Furd was the first truck that I could have the seat all the way back and still have enough leg room in the back seat. My kids tell me that my Ram has more room than the Furd did. Seat is still all the way back.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

The Ford with the 4 full size doors are big. I didn't want that. I find the GMC Double Cab to be just the right in between size.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I agree with the comment about them all being crappy. Fords have always been good to me. They are my favorite interior and I like the way they look the best. 

I currently have a 2014 Ram with the Cummins. I have a love hate relationship with it. I love it when it runs. It has spent 40 something days in the shop since I bought it with warranty work. But, the towing and power behind the power train can't be beat. It's also a very comfortable truck. I don't think I could ever go back to a gas engine but I pull trailers a LOT, at high altitude in the mountains.

I now firmly believe that if I were to buy a new Ford when I'm pissed at the Ram, I could end up getting one of the Fords that has all the same problems. And if I bought a new Ram I could end up getting one that runs flawless. So like was stated above, pick the one that you can get the best deal on at the time as you never know, you might get a good one, you might get a bad one. It's a crap shoot.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

BUFF said:


> First this was in the strobe forum, now in the Chevy forum but the topic is GMC or Ford....... I'm sooooo
> 
> Ford and Ram are geared more towards work trucks due to the solid front axle. They also sit higher and have better clearance.
> Fords cab has more room, Ram is close and their seat position is better suited for taller people.
> ...


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

The solid axle isn't all it's cracked up to be. that's the reason Chevy did away with it in the late 80s. Independent front suspension on these new heavy duties are virtually indestructible. I've worked out of and plowed with every truck there is Chevy ford and dodge. And I can make any of these trucks last forever and do anything you want the 
Chevy just a better all-around work truck for real life situations farm down dirt roads hit the highway town back up the mountain


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

FredG said:


> Just a mistake, I think, lol. He just come out of a Ferd to a GM 6.0.


Not a mistake GM 6.0 is the most reliable gas engine ever made for a work truck let's be realistic . And in general right now GM has the most reliable heavy duty work truck not bashing the capability or awesomeness of any of the other ones


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Arrowbrook 99 said:


> I thought I would put this up to get real opinions from guys who use these trucks every day. We've all seen the ads from Chevy with howie long and the towing commercials from ford. I can't tell you how many YouTube videos I've watched. But what bothers me is do any of them really give you any real information? I'm not even going to get into how they conduct tests based on the trucks interior. I have had ford my whole life. I traded my2014 F350 lariat 6.7 for a 2016 GMC 2500 with a 6.0. I like ford. Always will but I love this GMC. Time will tell how it holds up to plowing and landscaping.


Great decision on the truck you won't regret it 2500 HD with the 6.0 indestructible right now. Definitely make sure you grease your own front end don't trust the dealer they never actually grease The Idler and pitman arm which is the only common problem on those friends my 2014 2500 HD has close to 100,000 miles has been a plow truck since day one haven't done anything to it but basic maintenance. And I have always been a big Chevy and Ford guy


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

leolkfrm said:


> garage mechanics companion!


Garage mechanic companion.because turn the key holds it to the carpet to go get parts for the Ford LOL. actually like Fords and Chevys I just work on my Chevys less and work them just as hard if not harder.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

John_DeereGreen said:


> They're all junk. They're all going to let you down. They all cost money to own and fix. All dealers suck.
> 
> Pick the one that you think looks the best and/or can get the best deal on and go with it.


I know that old saying they are all junk but it's not true .if you know how to maintain and operate your truck. u can make a Chevy Ford or Dodge last forever and do anything.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> The solid axle isn't all it's cracked up to be. that's the reason Chevy did away with it in the late 80s. Independent front suspension on these new heavy duties are virtually indestructible. I've worked out of and plowed with every truck there is Chevy ford and dodge. And I can make any of these trucks last forever and do anything you want the
> Chevy just a better all-around work truck for real life situations farm down dirt roads hit the highway town back up the mountain


Indestructible...... Isn't GM the brand that had issues with frames cracking where the upper A arm mounts to the frame rail? I also believe GM had issues with they're 4wd actuators.
Solid axles have one knuckle joint on the axle shafts.
Solid axles (wife leaf springs) don't have torsion bars running back along the frame which create clearance issues.
Solid axles and very simple to repair and can be done with very basic tools.
Solid axles are easier and cheap to modify / lift if you want to.
Solid axles steering has less rod ends.
I've never owned a GM with IFS and never will, in their nature form they are problematic for the type of things I do and the way I use a pickup.
You enjoy you're IFS and I'll enjoy my solid axles.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

This is hilarious. I guess you like Chevy. Ill take a real truck.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> Not a mistake GM 6.0 is the most reliable gas engine ever made for a work truck let's be realistic . And in general right now GM has the most reliable heavy duty work truck not bashing the capability or awesomeness of any of the other ones


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

@BUFF

Glad you stepped in...

I thought he was just argueing to himself...


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

350 was the best made,


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

leolkfrm said:


> 350 was the best made,


They were a good motor rather easy to work on. You still got a lot of truck left to fail after the motor. I like GM too. I still say 6 in one 1/2 doz in the other.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm trying to think of what to say here. In the few trucks I've seen in my day, the ford seems to be built the heavyest. Then Dodge, then Chevy. I think the chevy has gotten better. But for what we do, the solid front axle seems to be the best.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)




----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

it is better with a few shots of vodka.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> @BUFF
> 
> Glad you stepped in...
> 
> I thought he was just argueing to himself...


Fred use to do the same........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Fred use to do the same........


Funny thing is...he always lost the argument.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Funny thing is...he always lost the argument.


Pretty sure it still happens.......just not as mulch.:laugh:


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

My vote is for the Dodge Cummings Snow Commander Kings Ranch Tradesman Powerwagon....Hands Down the toughest truck


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> My vote is for the Dodge Cummings Snow Commander Kings Ranch Tradesman Powerwagon....Hands Down the toughest truck


No way..... the Dodge Limited Hellcat Cummings Snow Commander Kings Ranch Tradesman Powerwagon with a 6spd stick and mechanically activated 4WD iz....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> No way..... the Dodge Limited Hellcat Cummings Snow Commander Kings Ranch Tradesman Powerwagon with a 6spd stick and mechanically activated 4WD iz....


It pains me to say this....You are correct...The Hellcat option pushes it over the top


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Fred use to do the same........


Maybe this fella needs Freds Dr. and medication


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Man, Who picked up this old post? Got My name out the and everything lol.
I'm slam wore out on what truck is better. I'm thinking one of the old gas verses diesel threads are going to pop up lol.

Interesting I wanna see how long it takes to get the 86 lol.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG said:


> Maybe this fella needs Freds Dr. and medication


Dr. Timothy Leary?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

At was at the Ford dealer Monday, had my daughter with me, they had a new Raptor there, she want it.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> At was at the Ford dealer Monday, had my daughter with me, they had a new Raptor there, she want it.


You wanted it too lol. You just know better.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> At was at the Ford dealer Monday, had my daughter with me, they had a new Raptor there, she want it.


Cost starts at $52k, for that kind of money get a real truck


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Dr. Timothy Leary?


That dude would give you something you would not want.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Indestructible...... Isn't GM the brand that had issues with frames cracking where the upper A arm mounts to the frame rail? I also believe GM had issues with they're 4wd actuators.
> Solid axles have one knuckle joint on the axle shafts.
> Solid axles (wife leaf springs) don't have torsion bars running back along the frame which create clearance issues.
> Solid axles and very simple to repair and can be done with very basic tools.
> ...


How about the dreaded flaw in the transfer case on GM. They corrected it but still cost me two cases.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> Cost starts at $52k, for that kind of money get a real truck


Last truck I bought, new salesman thought he could "convince" me to buy a half ton and that it would do everything as well as 3/4 and 1 tons.

Yeah. I'll get right on that. When I start using my truck for a car I might consider it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Cost starts at $52k, for that kind of money get a real truck


Everyone needs a toy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> How about the dreaded flaw in the transfer case on GM. They corrected it but still cost me two cases.


Was that the shift into 4Lo at highway speeds thing?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Was that the shift into 4Lo at highway speeds thing?


No, they called it "pump rub"

Rubbed a hole in the transfer case.


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> Great decision on the truck you won't regret it 2500 HD with the 6.0 indestructible right now. Definitely make sure you grease your own front end don't trust the dealer they never actually grease The Idler and pitman arm which is the only common problem on those friends my 2014 2500 HD has close to 100,000 miles has been a plow truck since day one haven't done anything to it but basic maintenance. And I have always been a big Chevy and Ford guy


Thanks for the advice. The 6.0 is a bulletproof engine. Couldn't agree more. Ford makes a great truck but the engine is the most expensive thing to replace or fix so if GM makes a better gas engine I'd say they are ahead.


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

It’s funny I posted this last spring. Don’t know how it got back up. Oh well. Good topic I think.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG said:


> That dude would give you something you would not want.


I disagree but that was back in the 70's.....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Everyone needs a toy.


I have a safe full of toys and several in the shop too.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

BUFF said:


> Indestructible...... Isn't GM the brand that had issues with frames cracking where the upper A arm mounts to the frame rail? I also believe GM had issues with they're 4wd actuators.
> Solid axles have one knuckle joint on the axle shafts.
> Solid axles (wife leaf springs) don't have torsion bars running back along the frame which create clearance issues.
> Solid axles and very simple to repair and can be done with very basic tools.
> ...


Hey bud believe me I've been a die-hard solid-axle fan for years. And no the Simplicity of working on them compare to IFS.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

BUFF said:


> Indestructible...... Isn't GM the brand that had issues with frames cracking where the upper A arm mounts to the frame rail? I also believe GM had issues with they're 4wd actuators.
> Solid axles have one knuckle joint on the axle shafts.
> Solid axles (wife leaf springs) don't have torsion bars running back along the frame which create clearance issues.
> Solid axles and very simple to repair and can be done with very basic tools.
> ...


I was not insulting solid axles either I hope you do enjoy your truck a lot and have a great plow season. More or less trying to express that the IFS is a lot better than people give it credit for and he made a good decision on his new truck


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> I was not insulting solid axles either I hope you do enjoy your truck a lot and have a great plow season. More or less trying to express that the IFS is a lot better than people give it credit for and he made a good decision on his new truck


No everyone uses a pickup the same just like not everyone has the same opinion on politics, religion, etc......
I've been around enough IFS GM's to know they're not for me.


----------



## inconquerable (Jul 11, 2016)

I've had multiple of both.
My 2003 Silverado 2500hd can do pretty much anything I ask of it. It has an 8.1 engine and Allison transmission... That said, its had its share of electrical issues, blower resister, window switch, radio issues, sensors going bad, but mechanically its been pretty good so far.
Last ford I had was a 1999 f250.. It was pretty good but it had its problems... Shifter snapped off inside steering column, coolant wore a pin hole through the cylinder head some how, egr valve had to be replaced, wiper arm stripped out on the passenger side, spark plugs were a pain to change... But it made it to 200k before I decided to get rid of it. The 5.4 was ridiculously underpowered, but it started every day.

I'm not biased towards any brand... I pretty much buy whatever I get a good deal on. It all comes down to how they're maintained.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

ktfbgb said:


> This is hilarious. I guess you like Chevy. Ill take a real truck.


I didn't really want to have to go back and forth on this. but I do like and own both Ford and Chevy. so I wood appreciate if you didn't insult my truck. my Chevy HD makes all the money to support my family and my business. So what's really hilarious is I like and own both Ford and Chevy. My F-350 Super Duty which is definitely hell of a truck. I've had to do axle joints ball joints and leaf Springs front and rear the list goes on and on. it's taken four years to put 20,000 miles on this truck. My Chevy 2500 HD I've put 30000 a year on and done nothing but regular maintenance! so all in all i think the Chevy is a better all-around work truck . I don't want to have to say it because I wouldn't want to insult another men's truck. but that's what I call real truck!


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> I didn't really want to have to go back and forth on this. but I do like and own both Ford and Chevy. so I wood appreciate if you didn't insult my truck. my Chevy HD makes all the money to support my family and my business. So what's really hilarious is I like and own both Ford and Chevy. My F-350 Super Duty which is definitely hell of a truck. I've had to do axle joints ball joints and leaf Springs front and rear the list goes on and on. it's taken four years to put 20,000 miles on this truck. My Chevy 2500 HD I've put 30000 a year on and done nothing but regular maintenance! so all in all i think the Chevy is a better all-around work truck . I don't want to have to say it because I wouldn't want to insult another men's truck. but that's what I call real truck!


Well said.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> I didn't really want to have to go back and forth on this. but I do like and own both Ford and Chevy. so I wood appreciate if you didn't insult my truck. my Chevy HD makes all the money to support my family and my business. So what's really hilarious is I like and own both Ford and Chevy. My F-350 Super Duty which is definitely hell of a truck. I've had to do axle joints ball joints and leaf Springs front and rear the list goes on and on. it's taken four years to put 20,000 miles on this truck. My Chevy 2500 HD I've put 30000 a year on and done nothing but regular maintenance! so all in all i think the Chevy is a better all-around work truck . I don't want to have to say it because I wouldn't want to insult another men's truck. but that's what I call real truck!


 Your doing a good job going back and fourth, I was driving probably when you were a twinkle in your old mans eye's. Give it a rest. My kids support there self a long with there children. This is a sore subject with guy that no better.

A truck is a truck, Some break more than others it has nothing to do with the manufacturer, Some day you will have this wisdom.


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

FredG said:


> Your doing a good job going back and fourth, I was driving probably when you were a twinkle in your old mans eye's. Give it a rest. My kids support there self a long with there children. This is a sore subject with guy that no better.
> 
> A truck is a truck, Some break more than others it has nothing to do with the manufacturer, Some day you will have this wisdom.


Am I missing something here? Tom S. Seems to be the only guy being non confrontational. And you jump on his case? You know what's old is the I've been doing this since before comment.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Appreciate your last comment they're sticking up for me. and I'm actually going to get off this site all together and not waste any more of my knowledge and breath. I had commented to a negative comment a Ford guy said on a Chevy page. And I don't understand why they're on Chevy Pages if they don't like them I never go to the Ford page and insult the trucks because I actually like Ford's myself so thanks for everything guys Tom.S is out and all you old bucks can keep insulting people's trucks all you want. Cuz I'm a real truck guy and love the ins-and-outs of just about every truck. And never insult a man's truck because to me is one of our most important tools for a day-to-day life goodbye


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Arrowbrook99 said:


> Am I missing something here? Tom S. Seems to be the only guy being non confrontational. And you jump on his case? You know what's old is the I've been doing this since before comment.


There is not a veteran member here that has not been beat to death about pickup trucks. Most don't discuss what truck is better than the other.

We appreciate your knowledge and wisdom. Any seasoned truck buyer knows that they break and need repair equally overall. Yes you can by a ford and your GM will not have near the problems. This could go the other way too.

For me there all JUNK including mine. We all have are desired pickup but has nothing to do with which one won't need repair. The smart buyer makes sure the specs are correct for it's intended use and price all 3 of them with same specs. The Dealer that is ready to sell one for what I want to pay which would mean the best deal period.

You know the offer that you can not refuse and drive on. There is not a member here that could convince another member what truck to buy. At least since I been a member. Been there done that is not old and never should be. Our comments are based on real live experience.

For the record if all possible I would like a GM. This is based on the look of them.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> Appreciate your last comment they're sticking up for me. and I'm actually going to get off this site all together and not waste any more of my knowledge and breath. I had commented to a negative comment a Ford guy said on a Chevy page. And I don't understand why they're on Chevy Pages if they don't like them I never go to the Ford page and insult the trucks because I actually like Ford's myself so thanks for everything guys Tom.S is out and all you old bucks can keep insulting people's trucks all you want. Cuz I'm a real truck guy and love the ins-and-outs of just about every truck. And never insult a man's truck because to me is one of our most important tools for a day-to-day life goodbye


No one is insulting your truck. The post states GM or Ford. Best all around. Whats taking off going to do for you? I think you need to put your bid boy pants on and quit being so sensitive and hang out. This post is not the only post, You can participate on other subjects where you may agree more.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> I didn't really want to have to go back and forth on this. but I do like and own both Ford and Chevy. so I wood appreciate if you didn't insult my truck. my Chevy HD makes all the money to support my family and my business. So what's really hilarious is I like and own both Ford and Chevy. My F-350 Super Duty which is definitely hell of a truck. I've had to do axle joints ball joints and leaf Springs front and rear the list goes on and on. it's taken four years to put 20,000 miles on this truck. My Chevy 2500 HD I've put 30000 a year on and done nothing but regular maintenance! so all in all i think the Chevy is a better all-around work truck . I don't want to have to say it because I wouldn't want to insult another men's truck. but that's what I call real truck!


I'm sorry I hurt your sensitive feelings. If you didn't want to go back and forth about trucks, then why did you dig up an old dead post specifically about going back and forth about trucks and then post like 10 responses in a row about it?

Sorry that you didn't find guys that agreed with your belief system on trucks. Sorry that you drug up an old confrontational thread about what truck is better and then when guys don't agree with which truck YOU think is better, you get butt hurt and leave. Sorry we didn't tell you what you wanted to hear. :waving:


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

FredG said:


> No one is insulting your truck. The post states GM or Ford. Best all around. Whats taking off going to do for you? I think you need to put your bid boy pants on and quit being so sensitive and hang out. This post is not the only post, You can participate on other subjects where you may agree more.


I guess the lot of my things ended up on another post all my first comment or response to comment on just a Chevy page it seems like everyone was insulting a young man trying to start a plowing business all because you didn't have a solid axle I guess I was kind of being a little bit of a baby it seems like literally everyone was ganging up just on the fact of that


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

ktfbgb said:


> I'm sorry I hurt your sensitive feelings. If you didn't want to go back and forth about trucks, then why did you dig up an old dead post specifically about going back and forth about trucks and then post like 10 responses in a row about it?
> 
> Sorry that you didn't find guys that agreed with your belief system on trucks. Sorry that you drug up an old confrontational thread about what truck is better and then when guys don't agree with which truck YOU think is better, you get butt hurt and leave. Sorry we didn't tell you what you wanted to hear. :waving:


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't think anyone was trying to be insulting. This is a debate thread, Ford x Chevy. I think some guys here, me including, would rather dump the wife, than their truck.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> I guess the lot of my things ended up on another post all my first comment or response to comment on just a Chevy page it seems like everyone was insulting a young man trying to start a plowing business all because you didn't have a solid axle I guess I was kind of being a little bit of a baby it seems like literally everyone was ganging up just on the fact of that


No body was or will bother you. As you stay and participate you will know subjects that will lead to a little conflict all in a friendly way. Other subjects that are beat to death, Gas verses diesel, New verses used, and concrete etc. You have not participated enough to even see what a young guy can learn in snow and ice. Where your thick skin. Peace out.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> I don't think anyone was trying to be insulting. This is a debate thread, Ford x Chevy. I think some guys here, me including, would rather dump the wife, than their truck.


Not me, I know what I got in a Wife, Never know what your going to get in a truck. LMAO


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

I guess a lot of things got confused with some posts there my response was to a particular guy ganging up on a young man trying to start a plow business saying his truck wasn't worth putting plowing basically saying it wasn't a real truck., then i kind of just went off. but it seems like we do agree on some things cuz like I said I do like and own Ford's too so I guess I was kind of being a baby and then jumping the gun. Cuz I went into a Chevy Forum don't know how all this came up. I hope you have a good rest of your fall and great plow season!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

FredG said:


> Not me, I know what I got in a Wife, Never know what your going to get in a truck. LMAO


Well, I was just informed by the wife, we are going out to look at a newer ride for her tomorrow. I might just have ta put my foot down, and say who's boss!


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> Well, I was just informed by the wife, we are going out to look at a newer ride for her tomorrow. I might just have ta put my foot down, and say who's boss!


I love getting new vehicles. Just go buy her something really nice, then you can drive it lol.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Well, I was just informed by the wife, we are going out to look at a newer ride for her tomorrow. I might just have ta put my foot down, and say who's boss!


Be cool, You don't want to be outside looking in. I got a extra room. It's a long commute tho. lol


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

FredG said:


> Be cool, You don't want to be outside looking in. I got a extra room. It's a long commute tho. lol


I can work on old Detroits.


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> Appreciate your last comment they're sticking up for me. and I'm actually going to get off this site all together and not waste any more of my knowledge and breath. I had commented to a negative comment a Ford guy said on a Chevy page. And I don't understand why they're on Chevy Pages if they don't like them I never go to the Ford page and insult the trucks because I actually like Ford's myself so thanks for everything guys Tom.S is out and all you old bucks can keep insulting people's trucks all you want. Cuz I'm a real truck guy and love the ins-and-outs of just about every truck. And never insult a man's truck because to me is one of our most important tools for a day-to-day life goodbye


Anytime. I hope you reconsider and stay on. It's a good site. Lots of good guys with lots of useful information. Sometimes things get written with good intentions bet don't come out that way. Not sure if that's the case but anyway. Think about it. If not have a great season.


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

FredG said:


> There is not a veteran member here that has not been beat to death about pickup trucks. Most don't discuss what truck is better than the other.
> 
> We appreciate your knowledge and wisdom. Any seasoned truck buyer knows that they break and need repair equally overall. Yes you can by a ford and your GM will not have near the problems. This could go the other way too.
> 
> ...


Ok. I certainly can appreciate your point. And yes I get anyone that have been around trucks knows the deal. But if I'm correct your tired of hearing about the topic. I get it. But the point is there is no need for other members to be insulting. But I do think if someone wants to talk or ask about opinions on a truck for whatever reason that's ok. As I said I can see how after a long time of the same old questions it get old but wasn't there a time we didn't know it all? I'm far from a mechanic and I'm sure I know far less about trucks then you and a lot of others here, But I'll help where I can. And I have a GMC 2500. 6.0. First GM from Ford. Love it. Now looking forward to a good season. Hope it's a good one for you.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Arrowbrook99 said:


> Ok. I certainly can appreciate your point. And yes I get anyone that have been around trucks knows the deal. But if I'm correct your tired of hearing about the topic. I get it. But the point is there is no need for other members to be insulting. But I do think if someone wants to talk or ask about opinions on a truck for whatever reason that's ok. As I said I can see how after a long time of the same old questions it get old but wasn't there a time we didn't know it all? I'm far from a mechanic and I'm sure I know far less about trucks then you and a lot of others here, But I'll help where I can. And I have a GMC 2500. 6.0. First GM from Ford. Love it. Now looking forward to a good season. Hope it's a good one for you.


That's the thing. People need to get off the mentality that if someone does not agree with your opinion, that its insulting. Your opinion is just that, an opinion. If you get in a conversation about which truck is better, which is purely subjective, then you need to put on your big boy pants and expect that a lot of people will not share your opinion. That does not mean its insulting. And if it does feel insulting then know your weaknesses and dont get involved. The reason our country is in the shape its in is because, in part, everyone gets offended about everything. I dont buy into the PC BS, if someone wants to take my comment as insulting thats on them, not on me. If you dont like debate, then dont debate. Me saying truck x is a real truck and truck z is not, is far from insulting for anyone with any hint of objective reasoning and the ability to think objectively and not respond emotionally.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> I guess a lot of things got confused with some posts there my response was to a particular guy ganging up on a young man trying to start a plow business saying his truck wasn't worth putting plowing basically saying it wasn't a real truck., then i kind of just went off. but it seems like we do agree on some things cuz like I said I do like and own Ford's too so I guess I was kind of being a baby and then jumping the gun. Cuz I went into a Chevy Forum don't know how all this came up. I hope you have a good rest of your fall and great plow season!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

FredG said:


> We appreciate your knowledge and wisdom. Any seasoned truck buyer knows that they break and need repair equally overall. Yes you can by a ford and your GM will not have near the problems. This could go the other way too.


THIS. Spot on. Doesn't matter if it's Ford, Chebby or Dodge/Ram.


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

ktfbgb said:


> That's the thing. People need to get off the mentality that if someone does not agree with your opinion, that its insulting. Your opinion is just that, an opinion. If you get in a conversation about which truck is better, which is purely subjective, then you need to put on your big boy pants and expect that a lot of people will not share your opinion. That does not mean its insulting. And if it does feel insulting then know your weaknesses and dont get involved. The reason our country is in the shape its in is because, in part, everyone gets offended about everything. I dont buy into the PC BS, if someone wants to take my comment as insulting thats on them, not on me. If you dont like debate, then dont debate. Me saying truck x is a real truck and truck z is not, is far from insulting for anyone with any hint of objective reasoning and the ability to think objectively and not respond emotionally.


Fair enough. I personal am far from sensitive and can agree with something that is right. You have a point about getting involved in a topic and then not liking the response you get. When dealing with different personalities we can talk about this all day. Let's just get back on track and call it done. Just a bunch of guys talking about trucks,plow and other stuff we like. Peace.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Arrowbrook99 said:


> Ok. I certainly can appreciate your point. And yes I get anyone that have been around trucks knows the deal. But if I'm correct your tired of hearing about the topic. I get it. But the point is there is no need for other members to be insulting. But I do think if someone wants to talk or ask about opinions on a truck for whatever reason that's ok. As I said I can see how after a long time of the same old questions it get old but wasn't there a time we didn't know it all? I'm far from a mechanic and I'm sure I know far less about trucks then you and a lot of others here, But I'll help where I can. And I have a GMC 2500. 6.0. First GM from Ford. Love it. Now looking forward to a good season. Hope it's a good one for you.


I'm not a mechanic, It's all cool, Just another day in the jungle. Good Luck


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

I sell vehicles. 1990-2003 GM's. 2003- today Ford's. 2011-today, both Ford's and GM's.

I have plowed with both, 85,93,95,97,98 GM. 01, 03, 08 Ford.

Both have quirks, both have advantages. As far as plowing goes, I favor Fords. Ground clearance under the cab and SFA.

Powertrains go to GM. Fuel Pumps go to Ford, as does Seat Comfort.

Time will tell about the switch to Aluminum Bodies, which in the Rust Belt, is what kills all trucks.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

doh said:


> I sell vehicles. 1990-2003 GM's. 2003- today Ford's. 2011-today, both Ford's and GM's.
> 
> I have plowed with both, 85,93,95,97,98 GM. 01, 03, 08 Ford.
> 
> ...


seat comfort goes to ford????


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> seat comfort goes to ford????


LMAO


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> seat comfort goes to ford????


It does in my world, although the seat back could be aboot 6'" taller so the top of the head rest doesn't hit the middle of my neck.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah, but you’re 8’12”!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sawboy said:


> Yeah, but you're 8'12"!


Again... I think that is 9 foot... but not 100% sure.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Philbilly2 said:


> Again... I think that is 9 foot... but not 100% sure.


Give or take


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Sawboy said:


> Yeah, but you're 8'12"!





Philbilly2 said:


> Again... I think that is 9 foot... but not 100% sure.


Not even close.........Only 6'8"


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> seat comfort goes to ford????


You guys know I will buy the truck that I can get my cheap hands on and am no way predigest to any of them. By no means have I ever drove a ford more comfortable then a GM.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Well I have had a 2003 rclb duramax front end was ok. Did not plow with the truck but was a decent truck. 
Next had a 2006 ccsb duramax. Loved the truck for the power ride was ok and put 2 whole front ends in 180k. 
Now I have a2016 cclb duramax and a 2016 cclb 6.0. Both trucks have had Pitman idler arms steering boxes tie rods and the 6.0 has had its transfer case sneered off the trans due to the fluid vaporizing and locking up. 

I am now in process of Looking at switching to ford. Always owned a chevy always drove a chevy but they aren't build tough enough for me.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

BRL1 said:


> Well I have had a 2003 rclb duramax front end was ok. Did not plow with the truck but was a decent truck.
> Next had a 2006 ccsb duramax. Loved the truck for the power ride was ok and put 2 whole front ends in 180k.
> Now I have a2016 cclb duramax and a 2016 cclb 6.0. Both trucks have had Pitman idler arms steering boxes tie rods and the 6.0 has had its transfer case sneered off the trans due to the fluid vaporizing and locking up.
> 
> I am now in process of Looking at switching to ford. Always owned a chevy always drove a chevy but they aren't build tough enough for me.


In your Ford you will put a lot more inter front ends in just to make it to 100000 ! I owne and have run plenty of Fords. Don't think I don't like Ford's I'm actually building an old Ford right now for four wheeling. Has far as the issues you had with Chevy sounds like lack of maintenance they' r greasable front ends from the Factory. Grease all front end parts you'll run your truck at least a 100000 without touching it. I maintain my Fords and Chevys every 3000 miles because I put very rough mi miles on my trucks! oil changes only the beginning. What I and all my local buddies who are all contractors to have experienced with the new Fords is putting Moog suspension parts in the front end immediately 1600 miles usually! ! we've found for a well-rounded work truck the Chevy to be much more reliable! But hey can't blame any good old boy for wanting to drive a big old Ford!!!!


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> In your Ford you will put a lot more inter front ends in just to make it to 100000 ! I owne and have run plenty of Fords. Don't think I don't like Ford's I'm actually building an old Ford right now for four wheeling. Has far as the issues you had with Chevy sounds like lack of maintenance they' r greasable front ends from the Factory. Grease all front end parts you'll run your truck at least a 100000 without touching it. I maintain my Fords and Chevys every 3000 miles because I put very rough mi miles on my trucks! oil changes only the beginning. What I and all my local buddies who are all contractors to have experienced with the new Fords is putting Moog suspension parts in the front end immediately 1600 miles usually! ! we've found for a well-rounded work truck the Chevy to be much more reliable! But hey can't blame any good old boy for wanting to drive a big old Ford!!!!


...........


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Suspension parts breaking on a 6mo old truck is absolutely not from lack of grease.... 
Especially sense the steering box is not a serviceable part


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Why would your buddy's buy a new ford and not take it to have warranty work done if something was broke? 

Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

BRL1 said:


> Why would your buddy's buy a new ford and not take it to have warranty work done if something was broke?
> 
> Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

We don't have time for a truck to be at the dealer they give you the runaround and tell you there is Factory playing all front end parts. Moog suspension parts usually make it hold up a lot longer. Where you going to try one of those new aluminum Fords they do look pretty badass


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> We don't have time for a truck to be at the dealer they give you the runaround and tell you there is Factory playing all front end parts. Moog suspension parts usually make it hold up a lot longer. Where you going to try one of those new aluminum Fords they do look pretty badass


Yes possibly. I can attest to the dealer issues we ended up putting all cognito uca kits on the 06 and that ended up to be the best.

What parts specifically on the ford front ends are you referring to?


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

BRL1 said:


> Suspension parts breaking on a 6mo old truck is absolutely not from lack of grease....
> Especially sense the steering box is not a serviceable part


 hey didn't mean to sound insulting with that not my intentions. But your power steering box is a serviceable part there's . Can't remember wrench size off top my head. But with wrench and Allen key you can adjust these power steering boxes on Ford Chevy and Dodge. Which will have to do on all of them with heavier plows. Also do you grease your own front end or does dealer because they rarely actually do idler and pitman arm they do the easy-to-access ones.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

BRL1 said:


> Yes possibly. I can attest to the dealer issues we ended up putting all cognito uca kits on the 06 and that ended up to be the best.
> 
> What parts specifically on the ford front ends are you referring to?


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

The Ford front ends it's always upper lower ball joints axle shafts outer tie rods wheel bearings keeping it aligned is near impossible. But like I said I don't mind driving them big old Fords either. Try it out definitely good plow trucks lot more heart aches though


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BRL1 said:


> Well I have had a 2003 rclb duramax front end was ok. Did not plow with the truck but was a decent truck.
> Next had a 2006 ccsb duramax. Loved the truck for the power ride was ok and put 2 whole front ends in 180k.
> Now I have a2016 cclb duramax and a 2016 cclb 6.0. Both trucks have had Pitman idler arms steering boxes tie rods and the 6.0 has had its transfer case sneered off the trans due to the fluid vaporizing and locking up.
> 
> I am now in process of Looking at switching to ford. Always owned a chevy always drove a chevy but they aren't build tough enough for me.


Is that all the problems you had with them in that many miles?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BRL1 said:


> Well I have had a 2003 rclb duramax front end was ok. Did not plow with the truck but was a decent truck.
> Next had a 2006 ccsb duramax. Loved the truck for the power ride was ok and put 2 whole front ends in 180k.
> Now I have a2016 cclb duramax and a 2016 cclb 6.0. Both trucks have had Pitman idler arms steering boxes tie rods and the 6.0 has had its transfer case sneered off the trans due to the fluid vaporizing and locking up.
> 
> I am now in process of Looking at switching to ford. Always owned a chevy always drove a chevy but they aren't build tough enough for me.


If your happy with the Gm or not happy, Ford or Dodge will not make you any happier or not. They all are just junk, Just hope you get a decent one when buying. When plowing hard towing etc they will break. The only time I had truck that did'nt break much was when I was commuting with 98% highway miles. Baby it at 75 mph at 21 hun RPM down the Thruway.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> The Ford front ends it's always upper lower ball joints axle shafts outer tie rods wheel bearings keeping it aligned is near impossible. But like I said I don't mind driving them big old Fords either. Try it out definitely good plow trucks lot more heart aches though


Horse hockey


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Funny, I've never seen horses play hockey, is that a Michigan thing to do?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Horse hockey


I can't wait to use that one. I'm assuming I will be getting a lot of Whats, LMAO


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Horses are really fast skaters actually. Just make sure and sharpen their shoes


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BRL1 said:


> Horses are really fast skaters actually. Just make sure and sharpen their shoes


Where can I see this event lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No M*A*S*H fans?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> No M*A*S*H fans?


lol got ya now.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm thinking this thread has run its course and might be time to close it out? if we get back on course I'll leave it going, if not, I'll shut it down

thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes Ford had issues with ball joints 15+ years ago. Never had problems with wheel bearings or alignments and our roads suck. 

Ford front ends have no more or less problems than Ram or GM. What a load of carp.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> No M*A*S*H fans?


Co. Sherman Potter! I'm with Mooks on this. 1600 miles and the front ends are shot. And you don't go back to the dealer.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes Ford had issues with ball joints 15+ years ago. Never had problems with wheel bearings or alignments and our roads suck.
> 
> Ford front ends have no more or less problems than Ram or GM. What a load of carp.[/QUOTE
> 
> This is my thoughts too less SERVICSBLE parts


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Co. Sherman Potter! I'm with Mooks on this. 1600 miles and the front ends are shot. And you don't go back to the dealer.


Might of beat the brakes off of it, Warranty don't cover abuse.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BRL1 said:


> Yes possibly. I can attest to the dealer issues we ended up putting all cognito uca kits on the 06 and that ended up to be the best.
> 
> What parts specifically on the ford front ends are you referring to?


Matt it's good you're coming around and getting away from GM. You take care of you stuff, don't beat on it like a rancher/farmer and you'll like the durability of a Ford.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Matt it's good you're coming around and getting away from GM. You take care of you stuff, don't beat on it like a rancher/farmer and you'll like the durability of a Ford.


Whaaaat??


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes Ford had issues with ball joints 15+ years ago. Never had problems with wheel bearings or alignments and our roads suck.
> 
> Ford front ends have no more or less problems than Ram or GM. What a load of carp.


LOL there has been so much Cool-aid drinking BS on this thread that I forgot that Tom S. is using antiquated equipment that is over a decade old. Of course all the front end stuff is going bad.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> LOL there has been so much Cool-aid drinking BS on this thread that I forgot that Tom S. is using antiquated equipment that is over a decade old. Of course all the front end stuff is going bad.


Easy on the antique stuff, Decade that's a puppy yet, LMAO


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> I'm thinking this thread has run its course and might be time to close it out? if we get back on course I'll leave it going, if not, I'll shut it down
> 
> thanks


I agree I think this has run its course every man has his preference on trucks and always will I just happen to like them all and know the issues with the good in the bad from all of them hope every man can enjoy their winter plowing Ford Chevy or Ram


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

ktfbgb said:


> LOL there has been so much Cool-aid drinking BS on this thread that I forgot that Tom S. is using antiquated equipment that is over a decade old. Of course all the front end stuff is going bad.


 LOL it is funny my old Fords are the ones I'm more partial to but my oldest work truck is an 08 newest is a 2017 for my business my old trucks are for four wheeling. like I said I hope we all have successful and enjoyable plow season Ford Chevy or Ram Fisher Myers Western boss whatever your preferences hopefully we get lots of snow and have fun


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> I agree I think this has run its course every man has his preference on trucks and always will I just happen to like them all and know the issues with the good in the bad from all of them hope every man can enjoy their winter plowing Ford Chevy or Ram


Good reply, I'm going to be 60 FEB 18 and have extensive knowledge of the Auto market as I grew up in a franchise with every truck made. I have drove them easy and I have beat them up playing, plowing, towing etc. How old are you and where did this knowledge come from. By no means am I trying to be a :terribletowel:just wondering how you were educated in the auto industry. Thumbs Up lowred:


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

FredG said:


> Good reply, I'm going to be 60 FEB 18 and have extensive knowledge of the Auto market as I grew up in a franchise with every truck made. I have drove them easy and I have beat them up playing, plowing, towing etc. How old are you and where did this knowledge come from. By no means am I trying to be a :terribletowel:just wondering how you were educated in the auto industry. Thumbs Up lowred:


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

FredG said:


> Good reply, I'm going to be 60 FEB 18 and have extensive knowledge of the Auto market as I grew up in a franchise with every truck made. I have drove them easy and I have beat them up playing, plowing, towing etc. How old are you and where did this knowledge come from. By no means am I trying to be a :terribletowel:just wondering how you were educated in the auto industry. Thumbs Up lowred:


I'm 32 years old and all my experience comes from farming the ever living piss out of Ford Chevy and Rams basically whatever rotted out turd we could get our hands on. grew up dirt floor poor and had to push my way through life just to get by .. Started my own small construction business when I was just out of high school now. Now my business has been growing at a rate I would have never imagined and I absolutely respect all older bucks knowledge and wisdom hope I was never insulting to you


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> I'm 32 years old and all my experience comes from farming the ever living piss out of Ford Chevy and Rams was barely old enough to see over the steering wheel. grew up dirt floor poor and had to push my way through life just to get by now live going pretty good


Good enough,Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG said:


> Whaaaat??


Turn up the hearing aids or cut you're ear hair........

As stated, every brand of anything (vehicle, plow, etc....) all have issues, everyone probably has had issues and some are looking at changing brands.
I've owned K series GM's, Dodge's and Fords, I've gone with Fords since '96.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Turn up the hearing aids or cut you're ear hair........
> 
> As stated, every brand of anything (vehicle, plow, etc....) all have issues, everyone probably has had issues and some are looking at changing brands.
> I've owned K series GM's, Dodge's and Fords, I've gone with Fords since '96.


No aids and I mowed the ears yesterday lol


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> LOL it is funny my old Fords are the ones I'm more partial to but my oldest work truck is an 08 newest is a 2017 for my business my old trucks are for four wheeling. like I said I hope we all have successful and enjoyable plow season Ford Chevy or Ram Fisher Myers Western boss whatever your preferences hopefully we get lots of snow and have fun


Good reply. I was pushing buttons and you knew it lol. Thumbs Up


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Toyota and Nissan trucks probably don't ever break....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Tom.S Snow Removal said:


> I agree I think this has run its course every man has his preference on trucks and always will I just happen to like them all and know the issues with the good in the bad from all of them hope every man can enjoy their winter plowing Ford Chevy or Ram


It only ran it's course because one person was making ridiculous statements.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It only ran it's course because one person was making ridiculous statements.


Especially when the person who has "so much knowledge" wasn't even pooping yellow yet while I was plowing in an '89 1 ton Chevy in '91. The person giving the most misinformation has the least experience on this thread. Which IS very relevant when discussing this topic.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JustJeff said:


> Especially when the person who has "so much knowledge" wasn't even pooping yellow yet while I was plowing in an '89 1 ton Chevy in '91. The person giving the most misinformation has the least experience on this thread. Which IS very relevant when discussing this topic.


Honestly, when someone starts spewing the KoolAid to that extend, I don't even bother reading the rest of their posts in totality. No idea how old he is or what he runs, because I didn't bother reading it.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Honestly, when someone starts spewing the KoolAid to that extend, I don't even bother reading the rest of their posts in totality. No idea how old he is or what he runs, because I didn't bother reading it.


I know what you're saying. I didn't read the entire thread either. I read the first page or two when it started, then lost interest. And I figured I'd check back in today to see what has been going on. That's when I saw that he was 32. And not that a person "can't know stuff" when they're 32, but all things considered, it would be impossible for him to have as much experience working/plowing with trucks than almost anybody on this forum. Just a guess here, but I would guess that out of most of us who have been on this forum for awhile, I'd bet that most guys have a MINIMUM of 20 years plowing, and that adds up to a lot more experience on this topic than the person that is posting a few years of experience, and a lot of bad information. And obviously there are exceptions to the rule. @Philbilly2 is relatively young compared to most of us, but he's obviously had a lot of experience based on his knowledge and stories. But that's not the norm.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I've been plowing (with a license) for 32 years.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

My point exactly. And that means something when discussing the reliability of different trucks, and their defects when it comes to plowing snow.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've been plowing (with a license) for 32 years.


Such a kid....... Been oot of HS for 37yrs, started oot plowing in a '75 Dodge Sno-Fiter in '75 withoot a DL.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Such a kid....... Been oot of HS for 37yrs, started oot plowing in a '75 Dodge Sno-Fiter in '75 withoot a DL.


Such an old ****


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Didn't know f a r t was censored.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Kids, I've been out of high school, 41 years ago.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

My Father had a old Wiley's pickup off road just to have on the sixteen acres I grew up on. I used to plow weeds out in back in the summer when out of school lol had to be 70 or 71. 

Got sick of that and washed cars in the summer and beat the living daylights out of what ever car i could get away with. Early morning when everybody was in a meeting was the best time to get away with it.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Kids, I've been out of high school, 41 years ago.


Ditto! Randell I feel pretty old right now, How about you? Lets change the subject lol.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

JustJeff said:


> I know what you're saying. I didn't read the entire thread either. I read the first page or two when it started, then lost interest. And I figured I'd check back in today to see what has been going on. That's when I saw that he was 32. And not that a person "can't know stuff" when they're 32, but all things considered, it would be impossible for him to have as much experience working/plowing with trucks than almost anybody on this forum. Just a guess here, but I would guess that out of most of us who have been on this forum for awhile, I'd bet that most guys have a MINIMUM of 20 years plowing, and that adds up to a lot more experience on this topic than the person that is posting a few years of experience, and a lot of bad information. And obviously there are exceptions to the rule. @Philbilly2 is relatively young compared to most of us, but he's obviously had a lot of experience based on his knowledge and stories. But that's not the norm.


Not me, although i feel like I'm 60 on most days. Put a lot of hard miles on my body. I can however start saying that ive been doing this since you were in diapers to a lot of the kids entering the work force now. Being that i dropped out of high school and entered the workforce full time when i was 16.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> Not me, although i feel like I'm 60 on most days. Put a lot of hard miles on my body. I can however start saying that ive been doing this since you were in diapers to a lot of the kids entering the work force now. Being that i dropped out of high school and entered the workforce full time when i was 16.


Your pretty intelligent for a high school drop out. I was a high school drop in. I dropped in when I wanted to. Somehow I made it tho lol.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

FredG said:


> Your pretty intelligent for a high school drop out. I was a high school drop in. I dropped in when I wanted to. Somehow I made it tho lol.


Lol. It bored me. I got my GED 2 weeks after dropping out the first semester of my Sophomore year. Graduated with GED in top 95 percentile of my class lol.

I did lots of community college clssses and am only 2 class away from a double degree. Prob ably wont finish it though. Hell, I taught classes at the community college for 4 years in the fire science program as a subject matter expert. For some people, degrees aren't worth the paper they are written on.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> Not me, although i feel like I'm 60 on most days. Put a lot of hard miles on my body. I can however start saying that ive been doing this since you were in diapers to a lot of the kids entering the work force now. Being that i dropped out of high school and entered the workforce full time when i was 16.


60 is not that bad, It just sounds real old. Besides with the testosterone you should be feeling okay and a little something for aches and pains. I'm going to the tavern in a hour or so have a nice beer and look at something pleasant.

Meaning waiting for all the old ladies that work at the bank head quarters across the street. LMAO


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

and that's a wrap, folks :waving:


----------

